# Genie Mini Model: C41-700 not connected



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a Directv system that consist of (1)HR44-700 (4) H25-100 (3) C41-700. One morning while watching one of the C41-700's the picture started to freeze and tile. Now none of the C41's work. They all come up cable not connected after a reset. All these units use coax (Not wireless). If I go to the HR44-700 and hit add client it gives a 4 digit code but that does not matter, C41's still say no connection. I have unplugged the SWM power inseter, HR44-700 and all C41's. I can move my H25"s into room that the C41's do not work and they work fine. Moving C41's into other rooms does not change, still come up no connection. I spent hours on the phone with Directv, they are shipping me three C41's. I know that will not help, what are the odds three boxes failed? This has me stumped.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Total guess- but does your account info. show these clients? 
Have you gone through the settings re: Whole Home to make sure sharing didn't get toggled off?


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Total guess- but does your account info. show these clients?
> Have you gone through the settings re: Whole Home to make sure sharing didn't get toggled off?
> 
> Under my equipment on their site it shows all my equipment including serial numbers and mac address's. Sharing is enabled. I toggled off and then back on hoping it would help. I removed two of the three C41's from list on the HR44 hoping it would allow me to add, still no help. To me seeing how this has been working for one year and nothing has changed it seems like Directv needs to send a command to the HR44 to allow my C41's access, but according to them everything is fine on their side.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

By chance, are the 3 C41s on a common coax run? Any OTA diplexers?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow. I am baffled. Sounds like you've done the right troubleshooting, maybe worth another call to get them reauthorized.


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> By chance, are the 3 C41s on a common coax run? Any OTA diplexers?


I know that one of the C41's run to a two set splitter that is fed by one of the two main splitters. I also know if I replace a non working C41 with a H25 the H25 works fine. I can then move the non working C41 to the place I removed H25 and it still does not work.


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Wow. I am baffled. Sounds like you've done the right troubleshooting, maybe worth another call to get them reauthorized.


I really feel thats what it is going to take but Directv refuses to allow you to talk to someone at a higher tier level when you call, they read from a book and have you do things that you have already done and then try to sell you a service contract.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How is your Genie connected to the internet? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

peds48 said:


> How is your Genie connected to the internet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Wireless. I even reconnected it during my attempt to get these C41's working. I honestly do not understand how these C41's work. All the information I can find on the net explains the wireless C41's, mine are wired to the same splitter as the H25's. What is the benefit of these little guys?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pigspinner said:


> I really feel thats what it is going to take but Directv refuses to allow you to talk to someone at a higher tier level when you call, they read from a book and have you do things that you have already done and then try to sell you a service contract.


I've been under the impression that re-authorization was run of the mill, just have to tell them to do it. Or ask firmly. But no recent experience on that.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

They 'borrow' a tuner from the Genie. They also use the low end (DECA) frequencies on the Coax. H25 and others with tuners use the higher (SWiM) channels on the coax.

That was the reason for my question about diplexers on the coax. They're not allowed on DECA.


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> They 'borrow' a tuner from the Genie. They also use the low end (DECA) frequencies on the Coax. H25 and others with tuners use the higher (SWiM) channels on the coax.
> 
> That was the reason for my question about diplexers on the coax. They're not allowed on DECA.


Directv installers installed this system one year ago and it has worked fine until Friday. All three C41's quit at the same time.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pigspinner said:


> Directv installers installed this system one year ago and it has worked fine until Friday. All three C41's quit at the same time.


The only thing I can think to try is either a 2 way splitter at your Genie with a short jumper to the C41. Or try to get the 41 on the same splitter as the Genie.


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> The only thing I can think to try is either a 2 way splitter at your Genie with a short jumper to the C41. Or try to get the 41 on the same splitter as the Genie.


Thanks for the tip I will try that.
I did find this while scouring the internet:
This solution worked perfectly... Go to main Genie and open the cover on right front- push red buttonhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...293&type=2&ext=231325618117&item=231325618117 and then go to each mini receiver and push the red button on the right side. Takes up to 5 minutes to reboot and the other TV's may still display the "no server" message until the genie unit is fully booted. Then they will all re-search and connect. 

They say the trick is you have hit the hidden red button on the HR44 then hurry and hit the red button on each C41 before the HR44 reboots, the C41's will continue to hunt until the H44 restarts. There is quite a few people thanking for the fix, I won't be able to test until Tuesday Eve but I have my fingers crossed and will keep you posted.


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

Pigspinner said:


> I did find this while scouring the internet:
> This solution worked perfectly... Go to main Genie and open the cover on right front- push red buttonhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...293&type=2&ext=231325618117&item=231325618117 and then go to each mini receiver and push the red button on the right side. Takes up to 5 minutes to reboot and the other TV's may still display the "no server" message until the genie unit is fully booted. Then they will all re-search and connect.
> 
> They say the trick is you have hit the hidden red button on the HR44 then hurry and hit the red button on each C41 before the HR44 reboots, the C41's will continue to hunt until the HR44 restarts. There is quite a few people thanking for the fix, I won't be able to test until Tuesday Eve but I have my fingers crossed and will keep you posted.
> ...


----------



## Pigspinner (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally have all three C41's up and running. The main issue was the SWM power inserter. When DTV installed the system they put the power inserter in series with the HR44, evidently the SWM power inserter has failed is some fashion that it will not pass the signal needed by the C41's to talk to the Genie. I moved the SWM power inserter from the floor behind the HR44 and installed it in the utility closet where all the DTV feeds meet. I also removed two two set splitters and replaced them with one four set splitter. I hooked the SWM power inserter to the splitter to power the LNB's but terminated the IRD connector on the SWM power inserter. The DTV install looked horrible when you walked into utility closet, By mounting the SWM power inserter, replacing the two two set splitters with a four set splitter and wire tying all the feed cables made the job look the way it should.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Pigspinner said:


> Finally have all three C41's up and running. The main issue was the SWM power inserter. When DTV installed the system they put the power inserter in series with the HR44, evidently the SWM power inserter has failed is some fashion that it will not pass the signal needed by the C41's to talk to the Genie. I moved the SWM power inserter from the floor behind the HR44 and installed it in the utility closet where all the DTV feeds meet. I also removed two two set splitters and replaced them with one four set splitter. I hooked the SWM power inserter to the splitter to power the LNB's but terminated the IRD connector on the SWM power inserter. The DTV install looked horrible when you walked into utility closet, By mounting the SWM power inserter, replacing the two two set splitters with a four set splitter and wire tying all the feed cables made the job look the way it should.


"I see" two things here:
1) The SWiM PI has been known to give problems "sometimes" when it's been very close to a DECA receiver. "Most likely" this is an RF mismatch from the DC block in the PI.
2) stacking/cascading splitters will have a lot more DECA loss than using one [larger] splitter.

An easy "solution" for #1 is to move the PI farther away from the receiver and/or to the other side [input] of the splitter.


----------

